# custom widebody- sneak peak



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

I would have to agree that those are pretty radical modifications. Of course we don't know that he doesn't plan to race this car. What I see is a lot of hours of hard work. Rather I think it's attractive or not, I can appreciate someone's insight to originality. After all, you can look at E30 and see that creativity was a lost art until the E36. I mean, look at
older 2002's and CSL's and wonder, "why did the train stop for 10 years?"
The advancements of BMW over the past 10 years has been phenominal,
due much in part to backyard mechanics that put their own ideas together and influenced the designers. You know that they visit car shows as well for ideas.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

:rofl: 

Man, this is great, the trolls are having a feast...c'mon...DON'T tell me this is real...I haven't seen spot welding like that since shop class in high school...

Troll or not this is making me laugh!

Oh yeah, there is NO WAY anyone spent more than 5 minutes on these mods...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Good thing attachments here are stored in the database...I can always use a picture like this.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

REIN UBEL said:


> 1


Rein Ubel....that is different...please post the finished product for final analysis. However, this forum is pretty conservative about this stuff (as you may have guessed by the responses  ) > If you already havent, consider posting it on E46fanatics.com for a better shot at a more positive feedback.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

RandyRy said:


> I guess these guys don't like GTR class racing, because they would see this mod on most of the cars. I appreciate originality. Make that car whatever you want it to be and enjoy it.
> 
> I would love to know how many on here actually own their BMW. Whether their Mommies paid for it or they have it on 100 Month financing.


I don't know where you're coming from with these remarks buddy... but here is some advise, before you start spewing crap like this sit back and read some threads for awhile to get the feeling of the bimmerfest forums you are way off the mark on your comments.


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> I don't know where you're coming from with these remarks buddy... but here is some advise, before you start spewing crap like this sit back and read some threads for awhile to get the feeling of the bimmerfest forums you are way off the mark on your comments.


I do believe that many people on here have words of relevance. I also believe that in general, you speak intelligent words. Also, I think that if you really read carefully what I've said, you will understand that I am directing my comments to, a "SELECT" few. Do you not agree that some indivivduals hide behind their computers with strong words and criticisms directly refelecting their own inadequacies. It seems ironic that while the general public often perceives BMW and Mercedes owners as "snobs"; individuals on here...A place where owners can come together and talk about our passions(BMW)...We become snobs to our own "bretheren".....
Maybe this isn't the right forum for me, I enjoy talking to others that appreciate me as much as I appreciate their time and honesty.
AGAIN, AND FINALLY,THIS IS NOT DIRECTED TO THE MAJORITY...

"One spoiled apple ruins the Bunch" :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

>> We become snobs to our own "bretheren"..... <<

I assume you are referring to some bimmerfest posters opinions about body modifications. Well I know where these people are coming from (me included) to take the beautiful lines a E46 and turn the car into some freakish copy of a GTR is a little sickening. The GTR, CSL, Alpina these are professional tuner created cars areo, suspension, engine and Interior all combine to create a unique hybrid of the E46 and will demand top dollar on resale. Take a E46 and a tuner wannabe and you end up with a piece of junk E46 with poor resale value. This is a free country do what you like to your car, but don't expect everyone to share your views when it comes to your E46 creation.


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

I feel like I'm a fairly intelligent guy and I think most everyone here is too. Therefore, does anyone, including anybody that has modified their cars expected to get a return on that money? Has anyone ever bought any car and expected a return on their money. I think the point of return of investment is moot. I don't know why everyone always brings that up. We all know we have "crapped" on our cars value unless we sell it to some 16 year old. :thumbup:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

RandyRy said:


> I guess these guys don't like GTR class racing, because they would see this mod on most of the cars. I appreciate originality. Make that car whatever you want it to be and enjoy it.
> 
> I would love to know how many on here actually own their BMW. Whether their Mommies paid for it or they have it on 100 Month financing.


Did I miss something?? :dunno:

Are spoiled brats and/or extended financing even remotely related to the Texas Chainsaw Massacre that has befallen this poor Bimmer?

If anything, it is someone who doesn't own their car (or is spending "Mommies money") who would do something as outlandish as is pictured above. Maybe someone from, say, Bama..... :flipoff:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

RandyRy said:


> I guess these guys don't like GTR class racing, because they would see this mod on most of the cars. I appreciate originality.


Actually,some us are pretty hardcore   ...see below

rest of thread is here

go to other thread


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

RandyRy said:


> I guess these guys don't like GTR class racing, because they would see this mod on most of the cars. I appreciate originality.


On a purpose built race car yes... on a street car it looks kind of excessive and outrageous.


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

Artslinger, I would have to agree that the fender flare and what looks like a running board off a 85 Chevy Pickup looks a little ridiculous. My comments are based solely on what my grandmother used to say,"If you can't say something nice, then say nothing at all". I know he asked for our opinion, but some people on here just want to turn it into a "mudslinging" tournament. In my experiences with adult BMW owners, personally, they don't always like my opinion but they are typically more graceful and tactful in their approach...My comments are directed more to the individuals who haven't had to work for anything and just like picking fights.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

welcome to www.Idriveacivic.com :bustingup :slap:


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

Interesting... I'd be interested in seeing the finished product before I pass final judgement....

I don't think he's doing this for racing.. the new body work would probably have been done with fiberglass or plastic instead of metal if he was going to race it. I think he just wanted to do it for the looks... 

I love the way my 2003 330i looks as is... but i'd still like to see the final product


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't beleive some of the comments made here . . . Rein Ubel who happens to be a very nice guy has been spending a lot of time and money on his car and what he gets from this board is a bunch of insults.

People are so fast to jump on others for modding their car it actually gives bimmerfest a bad rap for being boring snobs which most of us aren't.

Cut a guy some slack, if you don't like it, then you can be a little kinder about it . . .


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

Cut a guy some slack, if you don't like it, then you can be a little kinder about it . . .[/QUOTE]

Finally a veteran "poster" backs me up, thanks!!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I dunno... if you do that to a 40 grand street car it gives off a kind of "look at me" attitude, and you have expect some comments on your car both good and bad. :dunno:


----------



## REIN UBEL (Jun 18, 2003)

AF330I- RandyRy, thanks for stickin up, it means a lot.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I have no problems with artistic expression through cars. I think its great that some people are really into their cars. But I'm not going to sit here and say that I like what he's doing, because it just doesnt look good at all IMO. 

I guess that part of the reason why Im biased in this is because I was really close to buying the IS300. There were things that I did not like about the car (the instrument panel, taillights, lack of luxury options). But when I looked at it, all I saw in the car was a lexus styled like a 16yr olds honda (wont let me type r-i-c-e-r). On top of that, I saw many owners making their cars just scream that they need attention. And when I see this widebody kit on the BMW, thats exactly what I saw. I have nothing against certain widebody's. But this just seems a little excessive. 

And to defend myself and the others that agree with me, dont post a pic if your not willing to accept ALL the feedback. You post a pic, and I gave my opinion on it. 

ok... im done... :eeps:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

C'mon guys...there is no way that is a 'real' pic...I mean nothing matches up in it...look at the jagged edges, overlaps, etc...the rest of the car is in mint condition...I think this is a PhotoShop job or some creative decorating...but then again maybe I'm the one who is whacked?

:dunno:


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> C'mon guys...there is no way that is a 'real' pic...I mean nothing matches up in it...look at the jagged edges, overlaps, etc...the rest of the car is in mint condition...I think this is a PhotoShop job or some creative decorating...but then again maybe I'm the one who is whacked?
> 
> :dunno:


I would guess that it is not finished. You can't finish cutting until you lay it up and see where. Their is no model or cast to follow. I have no problem w' criticism. It's just "Nasty" criticism that I find unhelpful.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> C'mon guys...there is no way that is a 'real' pic...I mean nothing matches up in it...look at the jagged edges, overlaps, etc...the rest of the car is in mint condition...I think this is a PhotoShop job or some creative decorating...but then again maybe I'm the one who is whacked?
> 
> :dunno:


Greg . . . I spoke to Rein Ubel months ago when he was selling a set of his wheels . . . he is for real and his car is getting the wide body . . . . those pics are real . . .


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

AF330i said:


> Greg . . . I spoke to Rein Ubel months ago when he was selling a set of his wheels . . . he is for real and his car is getting the wide body . . . . those pics are real . . .


OK, thanks...it just looked so crude to me...but I don't know much about body work either...good luck to him!


----------



## onmdma (Apr 30, 2003)

that is the meanest wide body i've ever seen. can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup: how much longer until you're done? isn't that almost like the gtr widebody?


----------



## RandyRy (Jul 5, 2003)

onmdma said:


> that is the meanest wide body i've ever seen. can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup: how much longer until you're done? isn't that almost like the gtr widebody?


:yikes: :rofl: Great username, I guess you're just spreadin the love...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

While it is not my taste in automobile mods, many fest members could use a radical mod in their attitude toward others in expressing their opinions. It's a goal Jon is attempting to promote in the fest.


----------



## onmdma (Apr 30, 2003)

RandyRy said:


> :yikes: :rofl: Great username, I guess you're just spreadin the love...


i used to spead the love.. but not anymore. i have no more love to give. 

the kit looks crazy.. but you better clean it up some.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I definitely want more info and would like to see pictures as the project progresses. As mentioned bimmerfest is a conservative community, check out the sister site E46Fanatics.com for more of the extreme modifications.

As for the comments, please remember that people are here to enjoy their bmws. If someone's modification is not to you like that is fine but that does not mean you cannot respect there effort, creativity or at a minimum their uniqueness. 

Tim


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

tim330i said:


> I definitely want more info and would like to see pictures as the project progresses. As mentioned bimmerfest is a conservative community, check out the sister site E46Fanatics.com for more of the extreme modifications.
> 
> As for the comments, please remember that people are here to enjoy their bmws. If someone's modification is not to you like that is fine but that does not mean you cannot respect there effort, creativity or at a minimum their uniqueness.
> 
> Tim


I respect effort, creativity, etc. but I also will give you my true opinion (even if slightly uninformed at the time) when it is asked for. When I ask people for opinions at work, etc. I really want to know their true feelings and not have them 'gloss' their answers over...because who does that benefit?...and I really want to learn something not just hear useless drivel back...positive feedback is fine but you really learn from negative feedback because it will make you think...

My $0.02


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

why not just get the hamann widebody fender pieces. premade and probably lighter since there's no 1" layer of bodo. :dunno:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> I respect effort, creativity, etc. but I also will give you my true opinion (even if slightly uninformed at the time) when it is asked for. When I ask people for opinions at work, etc. I really want to know their true feelings and not have them 'gloss' their answers over...because who does that benefit?...and I really want to learn something not just hear useless drivel back...positive feedback is fine but you really learn from negative feedback because it will make you think...
> 
> My $0.02


Well said, greginaz. :thumbup:

IMHO--People are gettin' a bit sensitive around this place. :wahwah:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> I respect effort, creativity, etc. but I also will give you my true opinion (even if slightly uninformed at the time) when it is asked for. When I ask people for opinions at work, etc. I really want to know their true feelings and not have them 'gloss' their answers over...because who does that benefit?...and I really want to learn something not just hear useless drivel back...positive feedback is fine but you really learn from negative feedback because it will make you think...
> 
> My $0.02


Exactly what is the point of a forum if you cannot express your opinions. Didn't the guy post the pictures to get feedback? This is not a personal attack on REIN UBEL. I'm a big racing fan and think the wide bodies look awesome on the GTR. But if this is a street car, I've seen pictures of BMW wide bodies and really don't like the look, to pull the look off you need to radically lower the car and use some serious fat tires and ride quality will suffer.

What would people say if you painted your car pink and posted pictures... :dunno:


----------

